# Cool collection of aviation video's



## syscom3 (Nov 30, 2005)

Theres some great video's here. 

Something for everyone..... F18 shooting down an A4, Hurricane strafing a tank, a tornado so low on the deck, hes plowing the field.....

http://www.alexisparkinn.com/aviation_videos.htm


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

Some cool videos there syscom, I bookmarked the site.


----------



## Aggie08 (Dec 2, 2005)

Good videos, I like the A-10 cluster bombing one. Ooo, ahhh.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 2, 2005)

none of the videos seem to work for me..............


----------



## dysonsphere (Dec 30, 2005)

There's a new video on there posted on Xmas day an Amphab Goose making a real meal of a water landing


----------



## R988 (Dec 31, 2005)

Your not wrong there, he was lucky to getaway with that with his life!

Guess he was a bit of a goose himself


----------

